
NYC VCs Can't Do Math - twampss
http://zedshaw.com/blog/2009-03-02-2.html
======
christofd
Quote from article: "Incidentally, the .com bust happened because the same
banks that are screwing up our economy were making illegal pump-and-dump
schemes using technology company stocks."

Agreed.

------
matthewer
I also am not sure if the guy running NYC seed is willing to take any chances.
Last I heard they had not invested in anyone.

